# Chinese Mantis Terrarium size



## LemonV (Jun 21, 2012)

First off hello! This is my first time posting here, just wanted to thank you guys in advance for all the help you'll be providing me with for the best upkeep for my new babies!

I currently am the new owner of 3 L3 Chinese mantises (I think L3, they are about an inch long and 2 had recently molted, one while being shipped and the other last night, both successful!). On to the point, currently they are living in their own 2 and a half gallon terrariums, the dimensions are 12''Wide, 6'' Deep and 5'' Tall (8 if you don't count the false bottom and medium). Right now they seem comfortable in their environment and already ate all the fruit flies I have put in there. But when they become adults, will their current enclosures be too small? I live in an apartment and I don't have a ton of space but would like to keep my mantis happy and healthy. I will include a picture of the space I have to work with currently. The terrarium on top is a 10 gallon and is currently holding my jumping spiders. The 3 on the bottom are where the mantises are.

Any input will be super appreciated! I have wanted mantises since I was a little kid! I'm so happy I can be apart of the mantis owner community!  





-Lemon


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 21, 2012)

Should be fine until L5 I would say then move to a taller cage. Like 12 inch by 12 inch. You should buy some net cubes


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you referring to the small aquariums that can be divided with the glass dividers? Those will be fine for adult chinese. I've kept larger mantids in them before. Just as the mantids get larger make sure there isn't any cage decor or anything that can get in the way. I've actually modified those small tanks to take three dividers and have kept large mantids in each third.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 24, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Should be fine until L5 I would say then move to a taller cage. Like 12 inch by 12 inch. You should buy some net cubes


+1 The net cubes and up are great choices. To save room you can easily stack them and they are relatively cheap which is always a plus. You might even want to consider snagging one of the larger rectangle net cages. Such a nice amount of space and once again you can stack other net cubes ontop so takes up way less room than you would expect. You really can not go too big with Chinese mantises. They are highly active hunters so they will stalk and run down their prey. This is easily the most active mantis species I have ever kept. Little busy bodies love to roam.


----------

